# Best Boots for a guy with sweaty feet!



## emtds28 (May 30, 2008)

Hey everybody, I'm new here.  Wanted input on boots.  I've been in the business for 10 yrs and always struggle with finding the right boots.  Any ideas.  I'm a paramedic with a third service county ambulance in the mountains of colorado so I don't need fire protection.  I prefer light weight boots, I just have problems with breathability!  Thanks in advance for any input!


----------



## BossyCow (May 30, 2008)

emtds28 said:


> Hey everybody, I'm new here.  Wanted input on boots.  I've been in the business for 10 yrs and always struggle with finding the right boots.  Any ideas.  I'm a paramedic with a third service county ambulance in the mountains of colorado so I don't need fire protection.  I prefer light weight boots, I just have problems with breathability!  Thanks in advance for any input!



In my experience, breathability is as much a sock issue as boots. There are several types with goretex or fabric insets on the sides or tops.


----------



## mikeylikesit (May 30, 2008)

dunno how to help except don't get waterproof boots, go with nylon sides and side zippers for better oxygenation.


----------



## Jon (May 30, 2008)

Good socks are the solution... something 100% polypro is probably a good option.

Waterproof boots aren't a problem as long as the barrier is Goretex or Crosstech or similar.


----------



## mikeylikesit (May 30, 2008)

Jon said:


> Good socks are the solution... something 100% polypro is probably a good option.
> 
> Waterproof boots aren't a problem as long as the barrier is Goretex or Crosstech or similar.



well iwear combat boots with gortex lining and do not have a sweat problem...but i assume thats just cause i don't have a sweat problem.


----------



## KEVD18 (May 30, 2008)

mikeylikesit said:


> dunno how to help except don't get waterproof boots, go with nylon sides and side zippers for better oxygenation.



these can still be waterproof. its all in the details....


get some underarmor socks. they will wick the moisture up towards your calf to evaporate. those coupled with breathable boots should help you out.


----------



## emtds28 (May 30, 2008)

Thanks for the input!  I have had lots with the nylon insert sides and tops.  Some are better than others, but none are that great.  I got away from the all leather a long time ago.  I will try the poly pro socks, works with skiing, don't know why I didn't think of it for work too!:blush:  Thanks again for the ideas!


----------



## Outbac1 (May 30, 2008)

If you don't need a steel toe try Altama's Issue Jungle boots. They have two small vents in the arch of each boot. This lets air go in and out with each step. However it also lets in water, (all boots will leak when you go over the top). Not really a problem in summer but too cold for winter(if you live where there is snow). They are very light weight. The military issue boots also have a steel anti spike shim that could prove useful.


----------



## Dominion (May 31, 2008)

I wear a gortex boot with side zipper, comes up above the ankles and a type of 'boot sock' that's designed to keep moisture up and out of the boot.  I have no problems with this and I'm a very sweaty guy.....unfortunately for me and my uniforms.


----------



## seshan (Jun 1, 2008)

you cant go wrong with the 'Tims!


----------



## sandboxmedic (Jun 2, 2008)

I"ve been working overseas for a while now, and at 140+ degrees everyone sweats. The best boots i found,most comfortable, is the "original SWAT" line. Available in black or tan they wear well, and withstand a beating. AVOID the Timberlands and Danner as they are thick-heavy boots and sometimes take a year to truly break them in (DANNER). 
I have high archs in my foot so i hafta supplement some extra padding, but with 130lbs of gear on it gets blasted pretty quick, so i always have extras in my kit. I'm not " gellin like magellan** haha Dr.Scholls commercial" but ive been using other inserts for the boots. 
You may want to fit-test a couple boots from "Merrill", I recently just switched to those as a trial thing. GOOD footwear, comfortable (for the high archs too) but even to me they seemed a little warm (granted its still 100+ temps). So, im wondering is it the shoe or the ambient radiation of heat from the surfaces im walking on.Anyway,....try the Original SWAT line, they've done me good, and my sweat tends to be like acid to even the BEST socks (underarmor etc). Good luck!


----------



## LE-EMT (Jun 3, 2008)

I have to agree with sand box here The swats are good I also like the Ridge air tacs.....but ultimately I believe it is a sock issue.  I personally I worn boots in everything from -50 in Northern Montana and 125 In Phx az and I find that my feet sweat no matter what.  which can be really unfortunate in -50..
That being said I found the side zipper boots to be beneficial  in many ways.  I do recommend  a light sock with wicking properties.  Ie. under armour or one the many off brands.  

Now my next suggestion will only work if your partner's nose is well....... broken.  ( I never had a partner so I never had to worry)  I would recommend in your down time riding around or just hanging out unzip your boot and even going as far as taking them off.  this will let in a little more air and help keep your feet dry.  But if you have a partner with an intact sniffer you may get thrown out of a moving ambo.  
Good luck


----------



## mikeylikesit (Jun 3, 2008)

wear croc's i don't see any harm in them. (watch for falling objects)


----------



## paramedix (Jun 3, 2008)

Magnum Viper - non slip, excellent breath ability and very comfortable


----------



## emtds28 (Jun 3, 2008)

Thanks Again for all the input!  I've had experience with most of what you guys have mentioned...  Ridge AirTac, Magnum, Danner etc.  I'm going to try the Under Armor sox and look into the SWAT line.  I like Sandbox have acid for sweat so I figure he's gotta have some clue in 140+ temps!!!  Thanks!


----------



## emtds28 (Jun 3, 2008)

Oh Yeah,  I actually am station based on 48hr shifts, no more system status posting!  So I actually do lose the boots every chance I get and wear crocs around my station!  Thanks again!


----------



## Kimoda (Mar 25, 2018)

Hello,

I came across a great resource where you can find plenty of good quality boots for sweaty feet.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 25, 2018)

Kimoda said:


> Hello,
> 
> I came across a great resource where you can find plenty of good quality boots for sweaty feet.


That post is almost 10 years old. I’m sure the OP has found a good pair by now.


----------



## hometownmedic5 (Mar 25, 2018)

DesertMedic66 said:


> That post is almost 10 years old. I’m sure the OP has found a good pair by now.



True, but this poster wasn't in the business of selling boots ten years ago...


----------



## Aprz (Mar 26, 2018)

Well, if you are going to resurrected a dead thread, don't hold out on the good details. I wanna hear about this great resource. Personally, I've always used the boots that my employer provides, but I guess I have nice feet?


----------



## DrParasite (Mar 26, 2018)

Aprz said:


> Personally, I've always used the boots that my employer provides, but I guess I have nice feet?


Prior to getting hired by a county agency in NC, I have never worked for an EMS agency that ever provided footwear.


----------

